# EEEE GAD!!!! Burdocks!!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

It was such a beautiful morning I went to do a bit of odds and ends outside. I had Naddie out on her line. I have a couple of naturalized gardens that got totally neglected last fall and this season. There is a very low stone wall that encloses this one large garden. Many of the foliage has gotten overgrown and hangs over. I never noticed the burdock! 
Naddie was having a good time walking around and along the little wall!
She left the area and went to the mowed area of our lawn..... I was glancing at her but never noticed anything.. then she found one of those "nasty-spots" where she loves to dig a tiny little bit of the grass away and then roll all over in it..which was no big deal because she is due for her bath and so decided to let her have fun.
After her 'roll 'she came toward me and I noticed her ear was flipped back which happens now and then.. but as she came closer I saw she looked "Odd" then then I found why... she was COVERED IN BURDOCKS! ...and also some other seed type that was just embedded into her hair! bad enough the "junk" in her hair but the roll really embedded it all!!!
Though I was pretty sure it would be a waste of time I thought maybe I could 'salvage' some length to her hair but it doesn't look so . I have been working on her for a couple of hours and we both needed a break! I think even her flufffy tail will have to go too which I hate! The junk is off but there are now so many many huge mats that looks like we'll just have to cut her down to a "baldy" and start over! 
I think I can salvage her top-knot but it may look stupid and I'll end off cutting that back too. 
Oh well..... it will grow back......'someday'. 
Just had to vent


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, Terry, I'm so sorry to hear what you guys are going through!! May I ask... what is a "Burdock"?


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhh goodness!! i HATE burdock !! but, you're right...hair does grow back. i'm sorry you both had to go through the effort of failed removal of those dastardly things!!

here are some images of what it looks like sher:
in the "green" stage:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/annkelliott/254950271/
in the "dry" stage, where they become a nuisance:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/perkroon/42347036/


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smpullhair: Ugg - don't you just hate when that happens!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

Try to leave the top knot if you can - Abbey has short hair with a top knot - it looks pretty good.

Sorry this happened, but some things you just don't see coming!! :smmadder:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Terry I am so sorry, what an awful thing to happen, poor Naddie and poor you too :grouphug: What a shame you have to cut her down, but the good thing is her hair will grow back :wub: 
I was going to ask as well what Burdocks are, thanks Carrie, I know now. We had a Maple in our yard that had seed pods very similar and for a couple of years we had them all over our front yard in Fall so hubby decided to remove the tree. I know they were not Burdocks but they look similar only bigger and are very spikey.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Those things are awful to pull out of our babies silky hair! I'm sorry you are having to deal with this-what a mess :smpullhair:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Omg Terry I am so sorry, what an awful thing to happen, poor Naddie and poor you too :grouphug: What a shame you have to cut her down, but the good thing is her hair will grow back :wub:
> I was going to ask as well what Burdocks are, thanks Carrie, I know now. We had a Maple in our yard that had seed pods very similar and for a couple of years we had them all over our front yard in Fall so hubby decided to remove the tree. I know they were not Burdocks but they look similar only bigger and are very spikey.[/B]


ohh, i think you might be talking about thistle. eek. that's some nasty stuff to fall in (i have experience).


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> QUOTE(Scoobydoo @ Oct 1 2007, 12:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=446056


<div class='quotemain'>No these weren't thistle, they were the seed pods from our Sugar Gum tree, apparently once a Sugar Gum gets to a certain age, and it's a female tree I think, it has these awful seeds that it drops in the thousands. When they dry out they are black and spikey just like the Burdocks. We removed the tree and it took forever to get all the pods out of our front yard, and they sure hurt when you stepped on them too, I never wear shoes in the yard and found quite a few even 3 years after the tree was gone. :new_shocked: 

I had to edit this cos it was a Sugar Gum tree, not Maple.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> ohhh goodness!! i HATE burdock !! but, you're right...hair does grow back. i'm sorry you both had to go through the effort of failed removal of those dastardly things!!
> 
> here are some images of what it looks like sher:
> in the "green" stage:
> ...


Thanks, Carrie. Those things looks awful. I don't believe I've ever seen them IRL before.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I remember them from when I lived up in New York. Ugh! I can't imagine how embedded they must be if she rolled with them! :smpullhair:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> QUOTE(Carrie @ Oct 1 2007, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=446083


<div class='quotemain'>


> No these weren't thistle, they were the seed pods from our Sugar Gum tree, apparently once a Sugar Gum gets to a certain age, and it's a female tree I think, it has these awful seeds that it drops in the thousands. When they dry out they are black and spikey just like the Burdocks. We removed the tree and it took forever to get all the pods out of our front yard, and they sure hurt when you stepped on them too, I never wear shoes in the yard and found quite a few even 3 years after the tree was gone. :new_shocked:
> 
> I had to edit this cos it was a Sugar Gum tree, not Maple.
> [/B]


ohhhhhhh!! i see! i have a horse chestnut tree in my back yard, and there are these pods that drop off that contain the nut inside.. they are spikey and hurt like heck to step on. 
this is what the look like now:
http://www.thebestlinks.com/images/5/54/Ho...tnutConkers.jpg
and this is what they look like when they dry:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/poppywright/251725030/
but i do love the flowers in the spring time:
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=496692897&size=l


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

YUCK! No thank you, those looks gross and I would not like to have to get them out of our doggie's hair either. Poor Naddie.

The one really BAD thing we battle down here are called Sand Spurs. They are MEAN and NASTY, *painful *and awful. We call them "owie's" and avoid them as often as we can.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well I got her to at least "acceptable" today and nothing pulling or hurting her... but more to do tomorrow. She and I had both "had-it". I gotta say she was one good little girl thru the process. I haven't really worked on her legs other than to get the burrs off... so that look like she got done at a 'chop-shop'. Found just one in the pads of her feet yet she never limped.. but since she was due for a trim I think the hair sort of padded the burr from actually poking her. 
I didn't really do any 'styling' today... tried to just get the burrs, mats, and tangled seeds out so I can see if I can salvage anything that allows for some longer hair....someplace LOL 
Most of her tail had to go but does still have a bit of 'puff' at the very end... didn't have the heart to cut it all off . The ears are the big challenge. They are so matted in the underpart that is next to her 'skin' there. It tends to mat easily there anyway for some reason. The outter layers combed out quite well. I have a feeling though I will have no choice but to cut them right down and seems her ears take 'forever' to grow out. Anybody have any pointers? I may try to cut the under layers and see if the longer outter will cover it but doubt it. 
It got cool and cloudy this afternoon and at one of our breaks I bent to kiss her on her nose and it was soooo cold! I put a light sweater on her. When I get her finished and bathed I'll post a photo of the "new-Naddie". ( Skraggly-Punk is "IN" right? )


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> QUOTE(Carrie @ Oct 1 2007, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=446083


<div class='quotemain'>


> No these weren't thistle, they were the seed pods from our Sugar Gum tree, apparently once a Sugar Gum gets to a certain age, and it's a female tree I think, it has these awful seeds that it drops in the thousands. When they dry out they are black and spikey just like the Burdocks. We removed the tree and it took forever to get all the pods out of our front yard, and they sure hurt when you stepped on them too, I never wear shoes in the yard and found quite a few even 3 years after the tree was gone. :new_shocked:
> 
> I had to edit this cos it was a Sugar Gum tree, not Maple.
> [/B]


My mom always called those porcupine eggs. Don't ask me why, probably because they reminded her of a porcupine with all their prickly spikes.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> It was such a beautiful morning I went to do a bit of odds and ends outside. I had Naddie out on her line. I have a couple of naturalized gardens that got totally neglected last fall and this season. There is a very low stone wall that encloses this one large garden. Many of the foliage has gotten overgrown and hangs over. I never noticed the burdock!
> Naddie was having a good time walking around and along the little wall!
> She left the area and went to the mowed area of our lawn..... I was glancing at her but never noticed anything.. then she found one of those "nasty-spots" where she loves to dig a tiny little bit of the grass away and then roll all over in it..which was no big deal because she is due for her bath and so decided to let her have fun.
> After her 'roll 'she came toward me and I noticed her ear was flipped back which happens now and then.. but as she came closer I saw she looked "Odd" then then I found why... she was COVERED IN BURDOCKS! ...and also some other seed type that was just embedded into her hair! bad enough the "junk" in her hair but the roll really embedded it all!!!
> ...


I know exactly what you are talking about. We live in the country and those burrs and some other kind of sticky seed things are the main reason why I've decided to keep Angel short. They are HORRIBLE to try to get out!


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

:smpullhair: Poor pup, and poor mom! What a shame! Thank heavens it will grow back!

About the Sugar Gum Tree seed pods: We used to collect them to make wreaths and other Christmas ornaments. My dad still has a huge natural nut and pod wreath hung in his living room. The year we lived in Germany we did not have enough money to buy a full trees' worth of ornaments, so we bought some hand carved treasures, and supplemented with 'found' objects. We thought the seed pods looked really nice spray painted gold (this _was_ back in the '70s!) and hung on our fresh pine tree along with walnut shells, pine cones, ribbon and popcorn. Well, my German cat Sir Kay climbed up that tree…and 'it all came-a tumblin' down! :smstarz: (Good thing it was NOT covered with _glass_ ornaments!)


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I know exactly what you are going through!! 
Early this year my cocker spaniel Peppi got a bunch of these in her hair when we went out for a walk one day. I had no choice but to completely shave her down, I don't think I have ever shaved her that short before. But her hair grows fast so within a month it was looking pretty good.

But just a week ago, I had another bad experience with them. This time it was Candie who got them real bad. I managed to salvage most of her hair although it does look broken and her once long hair that use to almost touch the ground is now only half that long. But the worst part was her face. I had to cut it really short. But it ended up coming out nice, she still looks adorable. But I am still very upset that it happened. :smmadder: 

I am sure Naddie is still as adorable as always even with her being shaved down!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Terry! What a day you guys had!! One time Catcher got a lot of mats in the hair under his ears and I cut them out and the hair on top totally covered it up and it was fine. So you might want to try that first and see if it will work for Naddie.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> QUOTE(Carrie @ Oct 1 2007, 11:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=446083


<div class='quotemain'>


> No these weren't thistle, they were the seed pods from our Sugar Gum tree, apparently once a Sugar Gum gets to a certain age, and it's a female tree I think, it has these awful seeds that it drops in the thousands. When they dry out they are black and spikey just like the Burdocks. We removed the tree and it took forever to get all the pods out of our front yard, and they sure hurt when you stepped on them too, I never wear shoes in the yard and found quite a few even 3 years after the tree was gone. :new_shocked:
> 
> I had to edit this cos it was a Sugar Gum tree, not Maple.
> [/B]


Oh, that had to be awful. We have a couple of Sugar Gum trees out front, but Coco hasn't had a problem with the balls. I've never heard of a burdock, though. I didn't know what they were called. Coco got into sand spurs in the grass in College Station, TX, one time, and that was a mess. We found those things for hours. They hurt, too. I am so sorry for your baby and for you, because I know how hard it is to remove that type of thing from them.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Aww poor pup. He's going to be sad without his fur. 

Another reason Hercules isn't allowed to go outside.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Last night Naddie looked like a little baldy dog... didn't look like my Naddie... but today I look at her and she looks kind of 'cute'....more poodle looking than Maltese or Bichon but cute. Of course, I'm not done yet she might end up looking like a Chinese Crested !!
My fingertips are sore! ..so may wait till tomorrow to finish up. 
Going to get some film ( YUP... still using the old 35mm camera :brownbag: ) and will take some photos when all done and she has had her bath. One good thing.. drying is going to be quick work !!LOL 
I've shortened up her line so it prevents her from getting to that area ... sure don't want to go thru THIS again!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm a sucker for seeing my dogs run like the wind off leash once in a while, but we're in the country and almost every time I let them out off leash, they return with burrs and goodies in their coats. I know the feeling! If I spot any burr-type plants around my property--whether burdock or any of the other ones (we have several types around here), I pull them out (it's messy, but better on me than them!) and throw them over the nearby cliff so my girls don't get velcro'd running by!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

If anyone is interested in a bit of useless information...burrs are where NASA got the idea for Velcro. :w00t:


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

My Gram always called the little ones that look like flat ovals with one little pointy coming off it 'stick tights'. Boy they sure did stick to us tight. :brownbag: I'm sure Naddie will be as cute as ever.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> If anyone is interested in a bit of useless information...burrs are where NASA got the idea for Velcro. :w00t:[/B]


interesting! thanks for the info, nicole! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> :smpullhair: Poor pup, and poor mom! What a shame! Thank heavens it will grow back!
> 
> About the Sugar Gum Tree seed pods: We used to collect them to make wreaths and other Christmas ornaments. My dad still has a huge natural nut and pod wreath hung in his living room. The year we lived in Germany we did not have enough money to buy a full trees' worth of ornaments, so we bought some hand carved treasures, and supplemented with 'found' objects. We thought the seed pods looked really nice spray painted gold (this _was_ back in the '70s!) and hung on our fresh pine tree along with walnut shells, pine cones, ribbon and popcorn. Well, my German cat Sir Kay climbed up that tree…and 'it all came-a tumblin' down! :smstarz: (Good thing it was NOT covered with _glass_ ornaments!)[/B]


I once did a small table-top tree with all natural stuff on it ( NO, NOT BURDOCK LOL ) ... it really was very pretty !!!but a lot of work!... dried apples, cloves into tangerines, pinecones, etc. (It smelled delicious at first till all the stuff started to decay! LOL )
When I was a kid my brother and I decided we wanted to string popcorn and hang so we did... took hours and we ate more than we strung I think! ... when time for the tree to come down.. we decided we'd eat the strung popcorn....NAAAAASSSSTTY! 

My friend did the popcorn with her kids and noticed the strings were missing popcorn the next day but figured the kids hadn't strung tightly. the next day the popcorn string was broken and dangling. She assumed the kids were messing with it but they swore they hadn't! So she put it back as best she could.. Then the husband got up to go to the bathroom and heard a noise in the family room... an ornament had fallen off the tree..her went and put the light on and found a mouse!!!!! was eating the popcorn!! EECCCCCCCCHHHH!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=446269
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was a teenager, my parents hit an especially rough time financially, and we ended up moving into my great grandmother's home. It was way back in the booneys, with no electicity or running water. We lived there about 3 years. Each Christmas, we would string popcorn & hollyberrys, as well as hard peppermint candy (with the plastic wrappers) to decorate our trees. After Christmas, we'd take the popcorn & berry strings out and hang them in trees for the birds.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

:grouphug: Poor you and Naddie....I cant wait to see pics though!! :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

aw don't worry about it too much...that's sweet of you to take the time to try and work them out... :smpullhair: you have a lot of patience.....but dont be down about having to go short :grouphug: sometimes things happen for a reason and maybe it was time for one last change before winter rolls in*...the good thing about this breed is that they look great no matter what :wub: .....i'm with krystal! *pictures* haha


----------

